# Incubating Chicken Eggs Tips - My Guide



## grandcoq (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello friends,

I translated my french version about my hatching guide...

See ---> *Hatching Eggs in automatic incubator*

Thank you for your energy!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

This is very good! You translated this?


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Great photo!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think it's a very nice guide with pictures. People love pictures.


----------



## grandcoq (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you very much my friend, admin and moderators. I work very hard to edit this guides...

I'm happy to contribute to this great poultry forum!

All my hobby farming projects are avalaible: ---> *My hobby farming projects.*


----------



## John WILKINS (Apr 29, 2018)

grandcoq said:


> Thank you very much my friend, admin and moderators. I work very hard to edit this guides...
> 
> I'm happy to contribute to this great poultry forum!
> 
> All my hobby farming projects are avalaible: ---> *My hobby farming projects.*


So would you be interested in learning to how incubate without adding water and no lock down and no counting days to hatch?


----------

